# Info on the Jackson 2 Fun



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Jackson 2Fun*

The Jackson Fun boats are great all around boats in general. I've used a Jackson SuperFun it came out a few years back, and my boy has a Fun1. I talked a friend who is new to kayaking into getting a 2Fun, and so far it's been a great beginner boat for him. He's around 5'8", 120 lbs and it fits him well. 

When looking at the boat - keep in mind it went through a redesign for the 2007 year - previous year's boats are called the "Classic" Funs. 

RMA north of Fort Collins MIGHT have both a classic and 2007 2Fun in stock - give them a call.


----------



## Midwest2West (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm 5'4", 130 and I have a 2Fun from the first model year--04 or 05? I really like it. It rolls ridiculously easily and it's extremely light, and it is as dry as advertised (no screws on the outside of the boat).


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Riverbug said:


> So this will be my second real season kayaking and I just sold my Dagger GT7.5. The Dagger has been good to me, but I never really fit in it well. I am small (120lbs, 5'2") and am looking for a comfortable boat that responds well in the water. I want to grow with my next boat. Im thinking a Jackson 2 Fun...wanted to get some feedback...Anyone have any thoughts?


I think the funs are killer, simply put. I am finally comfortable in my boat (just bought a 4 fun recently). It is all around great for play (I'm not planning on winning any awards however) and super stable. It's like sitting on my couch, only more comfortable...


----------

